# Massproducer's Bubble Cloner for 15



## benamucc (Jan 27, 2009)

Well let me start out by saying that I envy everyone else's total build cost.  However, I did add a heater and that hurt. Also didn't want to wait for the mailman to deliver an online discount, so no complaints. Total build cost here was $73.35 

20gal pump $17.99
Hose $3.69
36" Flexible air wand $14.99
Submersible Thermometer $2.69
Submersible water heater $25.99
Plastic container $8.00

I won't bore you with more pictures of something thats been copied a million times.  Just want to give a big shout out to MassProducer for this awesome little DIY.  Beats the pants off of trying to buy a commercial style cloner for $600!!!


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep did mine for for about 25 bucks.....  rubbermaid tub, 4 outlet airpump, 4 airstones and tubing...... DONE!.... works GREAT!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice One!
Show us how it works 
Good luck!


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

niki... look for the sticky in the DIY section...... Massproducer is to credit with the homemade bubble cloner... well on this site anyway. 8)..


----------

